# Projector mount recommendations



## jdeanmc (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Guys,
i need a projector mount for a panasonic pt-ae4000,this is going in a basement room with a great room above,so i would like something pretty sturdy
Thanks
Dean

also where is a good place to get said mounts?


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

i assume this will be a ceiling mount? if so my favorite is a chief mount , just go to the chief website and find the one you want , i like the elite inverted mount , then search for who has the best price on it . sometimes amazon


----------



## jdeanmc (Aug 26, 2008)

yes,im sorry,this will be ceiling mounted


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

the chief mounts are very sturdy , and when you get them adjusted and locked down they do not move . very good quality. RPA-U is a low profile model for mounting close to the ceiling , but if you need a drop you can order an extension $ 122 amazon


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Chief & Peerless make great mounts, if you are looking to keep it as cheap as possible strong mounts has affordable mounts but must be ordered through a dealer.


----------



## jdeanmc (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks guys,i got a peerless universal mount,i installed it last night,worked very well and seems to be very well built,thanks for the replies


----------

